# your favorite christmas movie



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

here are mines 

A christmas Story
home alone 1 &2 
trapped in paridise 
christmas Vaction 
christmas with the cranks


----------



## Charise (Jan 25, 2004)

I like the old classics:
A Christmas Carol (sometimes called Scrooge) fromm 1951
Miracle on 34th Street (with Natalie Wood)

and A Christmas Story

and the newer Polar Express


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

Christmas Vacation


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Bad Santa (Unrated Version)


----------



## mikeyinokc (Jan 11, 2006)

Christmas Vacation without a doubt. We watch it every year.


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

Bernard and the Genie.


----------



## dpfaunts (Oct 17, 2006)

_You'll shoot your eye out kid!_ A Christmas Story


----------



## fasTLane (Jan 13, 2006)

White Christmas


----------



## mganga (Dec 4, 2006)

Its a Wonderful Life--also makes my greatest movies of all time list...


----------



## magellanmtb (Nov 19, 2006)

Definitely like the old classics
1. It's a wonderful life
2.White Christmas
3. Miracle of 34th Street
4. Mr. Magoo's Christmas Carol


----------



## paja (Oct 23, 2006)

mikeyinokc said:


> Christmas Vacation without a doubt. We watch it every year.


AGREED


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

A Muppet Christmas Carol
Emmit Otter's Jug Band Christmas
Die Hard
National Lampoons Dorm Daze


----------



## WolfClan Dan (Jan 10, 2007)

mikeyinokc said:


> Christmas Vacation without a doubt. We watch it every year.


Same here. I even watch it during the summer!


----------



## Picketeer (Feb 27, 2007)

Scrooge and It\'s A Wonderful Life!


----------



## jarvantgroup (Mar 24, 2006)

pez2002 said:


> here are mines
> 
> A christmas Story
> home alone 1 &2
> ...


Son..what has brought you to this LOWLY state.......it, it, it was SOAP poisoning!!!
CHRISTMAS STORY!!!! :icon_cool


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I like the George C. Scott TV version of A Christmas Carol. 
After that, it would be A Christmas Story.

I haven't seen Christmas Vacation since it was originally in theatres! I'm old.


----------

